# Spring mill pond



## Mr Burgundy

They will be all over. Right where the depth drops off is always a good spot to float trout bait.


----------



## Zkovach1175

Mr Burgundy said:


> They will be all over. Right where the depth drops off is always a good spot to float trout bait.


Ok we will give it a shot! Thanks again


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Np


----------



## scooter65

If the pond is packed head to the dam and fish below. There are bass,trout,blue gill and a few dog fish.


----------



## Zkovach1175

scooter65 said:


> If the pond is packed head to the dam and fish below. There are bass,trout,blue gill and a few dog fish.


What’s the dam called and where is it located? Not familiar with the area


----------



## scooter65

Zkovach1175 said:


> What’s the dam called and where is it located? Not familiar with the area


When you go past the guard shack veer to you left and park at the lake on the south west corner. You will see the damn and path that takes you below. It'
A very short walk. Spring time is hit or miss on water flow. If it'
Running heavy and fast it's tough to fish. It' a great hole for kids.

Btw cheapest way for the park and other state parks is the yearly pass you can buy with your tag renewal. If memory serves me it like $10. There are multiple spots on the lake and you can fish under the bridge on the north end.

Be warned, if your taking kids to the pond. You get a very diverse beach population. Some you may not prefer your kids to see. Some I wish I could forget


----------



## Zkovach1175

scooter65 said:


> When you go past the guard shack veer to you left and park at the lake on the south west corner. You will see the damn and path that takes you below. It'
> A very short walk. Spring time is hit or miss on water flow. If it'
> Running heavy and fast it's tough to fish. It' a great hole for kids.
> 
> Btw cheapest way for the park and other state parks is the yearly pass you can buy with your tag renewal. If memory serves me it like $10. There are multiple spots on the lake and you can fish under the bridge on the north end.
> 
> Be warned, if your taking kids to the pond. You get a very diverse beach population. Some you may not prefer your kids to see. Some I wish I could forget


Yeah I’ve been to spring mill in mid summer and have seen the dandies you talk about. Thanks for the dam directions! We will give that a shot too


----------



## Mr Burgundy

scooter65 said:


> If the pond is packed head to the dam and fish below. There are bass,trout,blue gill and a few dog fish.


Since when do they stock trout below the dam?


----------



## scooter65

Mr Burgundy said:


> Since when do they stock trout below the dam?


I'm not sure how the trout got into the river. I saw a few while fishing it when the water was way down. In fact I doubted what I was seeing. I asked around and did some research and was confirmed some trout were in the river below the dam. Was also surprised by the dogfish.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

scooter65 said:


> I'm not sure how the trout got into the river. I saw a few while fishing it when the water was way down. In fact I doubted what I was seeing. I asked around and did some research and was confirmed some trout were in the river below the dam. Was also surprised by the dogfish.


Just out of curiosity what research were you able to find on Stocking down there


----------



## slowpaya

would guess a few fish find there way over the dam


----------



## Mr Burgundy

slowpaya said:


> would guess a few fish find there way over the dam


From where though, that's what I'm wondering


----------



## Mr Burgundy

The stocking of proud lake? Or Kensington?


----------



## Zkovach1175

Has anyone ever fished trout lake which is by spring mill pond? It’s a 10-15 min hike through the woods and it’s beautiful. I don’t believe they stock it but I’m guessing there’s trout in there.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

To my knowledge there are no trout in there. HOWEVER there are some GIANT bass and gills in there. Buddy of mine says there's some nice perch in there however I have never seen any. During the spring it's well worth the hike to see the giant bass on beds... gl and let us know how u do


----------



## Zkovach1175

Mr Burgundy said:


> To my knowledge there are no trout in there. HOWEVER there are some GIANT bass and gills in there. Buddy of mine says there's some nice perch in there however I have never seen any. During the spring it's well worth the hike to see the giant bass on beds... gl and let us know how u do




I didn’t think there was because nobody talks about it. However I did see this.









So not sure what to think. Seems like they put some decent ones in there but haven’t in a long time.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hmm, good find. I wasn't aware of that. Wonder what kind of #s survived.


----------



## Zkovach1175

Mr Burgundy said:


> Hmm, good find. I wasn't aware of that. Wonder what kind of #s survived.


Was wondering that too. I wish they would’ve kept that a trout only lake. I’m also curious why they stopped stocking it?


----------



## MickL

Mr Burgundy said:


> ....Wonder what kind of #s survived.


My guess is none.... DNR was feeding the bass.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

There's gotta be some holdovers, they stocked too many for there not to be.


----------



## Zkovach1175

Well I’ll check it out and report back if we get anything.


----------



## scooter65

Mr Burgundy said:


> Just out of curiosity what research were you able to find on Stocking down there


Sorry for the late reply, was out having shoulder surgery.

I contacted dnr, they stated no trout stocking in the river. I also asked the park rangers and they said none. However a friends dad whom was 96, lived in Milford for 50 years and was a routine fisherman in that park, is the one that told me about fishing below the dam. He confirmed that the river did have trout but not how they got there. That'
All I know.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Got cha.. tnks


----------



## Diehard fisherman

I’m just going to put a kayak in and give all the jerks something to complain about this year


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm taking mine next sat. Will be fly fishing from the casting deck


----------



## Spencer00

Has anyone had any luck fishing there this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Yup, double digit catches 3 days in a row.


----------



## Spencer00

Mr Burgundy said:


> Yup, double digit catches 3 days in a row.


What were you using 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Artificial lures.


----------



## Spencer00

Mr Burgundy said:


> Artificial lures.


Me and a buddy went there yesterday and threw the whole tackle box at them and didn’t get a bite.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I was there the last couple hours of light and got 11


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Mr Burgundy said:


> I was there the last couple hours of light and got 11


Hand painted jerk baits


----------



## Zkovach1175

Spencer00 said:


> Me and a buddy went there yesterday and threw the whole tackle box at them and didn’t get a bite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


We were there the first day and powerbait is good with patience but I did noticed they were hitting my sons bobber more than the bait underneathe. So like burgundy said floating jerk is probably a good bet


----------

